

When you are born, you know nothing - vuknje
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/15.03/hawkins.html?pg=1&topic=hawkins&topic_set=

======
fauigerzigerk
What I find amazing are problems like this:

What is the probability of a chopper crashing or someone shooting a rocket at
it? I don't know, but I can say that when I see a chopper on TV, the
probability is around 80%. Still, when I see a real life chopper, I know that
it's probably not going to crash or getting shot at.

Do I know that because of any experience I have? No, I haven't seen many
choppers in real life and not once have I seen one take off or land. But I
know about the workings of the media. I know about why people use choppers and
that they wouldn't use them if they always ended up crashing and burning.

Even if a program is very artificially intelligent, it's still very hard to
get training data that matches that mixture of sensual experience and logical
reasoning.

It's a hard problem. I still believe it can be done, but we're not nearly
there yet. I hope Hawkins makes some progress without a big disppointment that
discourages further research.

------
portLAN
_The only "intuitive" interface is the nipple. After that it's all learned._
\-- Bruce Ediger

(pedantry:
[http://groups.google.com/group/comp.editors/msg/882fd4ef853e...](http://groups.google.com/group/comp.editors/msg/882fd4ef853ee770)
)

It's definitely intuitive for marsupials.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pouch_%28marsupial%29>

------
ivankirigin
I highly recommend his book, "On Intelligence".

It's also very interesting the way recent research into the way our vision
systems do object recognition match recent advancements in object recognition
software. It's all about feature extraction to find invariant information
matched against a corpus of extracted features.

~~~
Caligula
Agreed. Awesome book. The author also started a company that uses the theories
espoused in the book. numenta.com

------
mynameishere
Knowing how to learn is "something". And if you include non-conscious
activities apart from those that involve systems normally considered conscious
(bodily functions), then we "know" almost everything just in our brain stems.

------
onceageek
"I was born brilliant. See what education did!" :)

------
steve
So instincts don't exist?

~~~
brlewis
The article's content diverges from the headline quickly. It's worth reading,
especially if you're interested in AI.

